# Guppy Bump, What Is It?



## Shiftkitty (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello,

We have three Tequila Sunrise guppies in an established 5 gallon tank that they share with one snail and some live plants. We have no imbalance issues with the aquarium, although one of the plants did come with an unexpected cluster of pond snails that have thankfully been dealt with. Back in February we went through a case of ick, moving all of the guppies to a second tank so as not to harm the snail. When all were cured we put them back home. Now they're all doing fine, swimming happily, appetites are good, the tank is clean, and we're careful not to overfeed (flakes and every other day they get bloodworms, whatever is left over after feeding the Dwarf Frog that has now taken up residence in the second tank).

The problem is that one of the guppies has a small bump on his back at the base of his tail. It's orange, the same color as the rest of that part of his body, and it doesn't seem to be getting any bigger. It's not affecting his ability to swim and he seems to be having no other health issues. Do any of you know what it is and should we be worried? It's been there at least since the ick attack, and the other two fish show no such bumps.


----------



## lindsayletcher (Mar 23, 2011)

Ich eats the red blood cells and skin cells. It's probably a cyst which grew over a spot where the ich bug was feeding.


----------



## Shiftkitty (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it anything to worry about as long as the fish isn't showing any signs of distress?


----------

